# 2005 GTO Longtube headers



## m14socom (Nov 22, 2011)

I want to pick up a set of headers, but don't want to spend very much. Basically my question is whats the best bang for the buck? I've seen pacesetters sell locally for $300. Is this my best option?


----------



## EmersonHart13 (Dec 23, 2011)

Uncoated Pacesetters are the best bang for the buck but they will rust out faster as they are only painted steel. A better bet is to get them Jet Hot coated like Maryland Speed sells or get some stainless headers, though you start to lose the best bang for the buck. I guess it depends on how long you are keeping the car and what conditions you drive it in.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

For me, the term 'best bang for the buck' can be somewhat 'iffy' when it comes to headers on late model GTOs. I have Kooks LTs because, buying cheaper headers and having them rust out, or buying cheaper header and paying to have them coated just didn't appeal to me. These aren't the easiest cars to install headers on. I didn't want to end up doing it multiple times...I paid nearly 3X that amount for mine but, to me, the peace of mind is worth it.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I agree that these cars aren't the easiest to do headers on, that being said i did buy Maryland speeds Jet Hot Coated Pacesetter Headers...I am very happy with the out come of what i got..if you do decide to go pacesetter i will warn you to check to see how close the steering shaft comes to the header, I had a problem when i first installed them where the engine would torque slightly and wouldn't allow the steering shaft to rotate easily, Luckily for me I'm handy with a dremel and was able to safely remove enough metal away from the bolt that was touching so it doesn't do that anymore.
My opinion, if your on a budget the pacesetter headers a good way to go. and just to let you know even though they sell a coated pacesetter header and a jet hot coated one, they are not the same, Jet hot does coating on the inside and out of the header, the regular coated ones are just the outside, so condensation on the inside can rust it from inside out...recommend Jet Hot
Good Luck with your decision!!! :cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Has anyone actually found a thread where a set of Pacesetter headers rusted to the point they needed to be replaced? I haven't.

Cool reads:
http://members.eaa.org/home/homebuilders/building/engines/4Exhaust Systems.html
http://www.perfweldheaders.com/svsm.html
http://mbworld.org/forums/w211-amg/402989-misinformation-mild-steel-vs-stainless-steel.html


----------



## m14socom (Nov 22, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> Has anyone actually found a thread where a set of Pacesetter headers rusted and had to the point they needed to be replaced? I haven't.
> 
> Cool reads:
> Exhaust Systems
> ...


I live in Oklahoma, a long way from any salt water. I've never had a problem with rust on any of my cars. How much more would Jetcoat be? Wouldn't it be better to get a set of kooks? I don't want to put something on that will rust out 3 years from now. Anyone know the best place to pick up headers? How many hours is the install? 3-4?


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Took me 5 with my buddys help. But normally 5-8 hours, thats if you know what your doing.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You also have to have the right tools/equipment. I hoisted my engine slightly so as to avoid having to mess with the steering. Either way, there are cautions you must follow. Don't turn the wheel while the steering is disconnected or you'll destroy the clockspring, or, if you lift it, be careful of wiring, lines, etc.


----------



## m14socom (Nov 22, 2011)

Are you talking about lifting the motor without disconnect it from the transmission? How far did you have to lift it? Probably better to go from underneath.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Couple of inches...just enough for the header to clear the steering. And I am talking about installing the headers from underneath. I don't think you could get them in any other way, especially the drivers side. Most people don't use this method. Many claim not to like doing it this way. I have a chain hoist in my garage so I went that route. I also removed the hood. I wasn't in a hurry. Dropping the rack would have taken less time.


----------

